
“We Need to Solve This”: Colombia’s Race to Build a $1k Ventilator - elijahparker
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2020/04/colombias-amazing-race-to-build-a-1000-ventilator/
======
tannerbrockwell
The data coming out of the UK on ventilator use is not reassuring at all. [1]
It feels like we are treating a symptom of the coronavirus, and in practice
ending up with 50% and higher mortalities. That these people would have died
anyway, is not an excuse to rush forward with a technique that results in so
many deaths.

Separate research from the SARS outbreak showed promise: "Now Viagra is being
explored as a treatment for COVID-19. A pilot study in China is testing the
drug in COVID-19 patients with breathing troubles who do not yet need
mechanical breathing assistance." [2] "Like nitric oxide, Viagra, known
generically as sildenafil, dilates blood vessels. The Chinese scientists
investigating it believe it may help open the tiny vessels that draw oxygen
from the lungs, allowing patients to overcome the respiratory distress that
occurs in some cases of COVID-19."

[1]: [https://metro.co.uk/2020/04/07/65-people-put-ventilators-
wil...](https://metro.co.uk/2020/04/07/65-people-put-ventilators-will-die-nhs-
data-shows-12521335/?ito=cbshare) [2]:
[https://www.latimes.com/science/story/2020-04-05/viagra-
disc...](https://www.latimes.com/science/story/2020-04-05/viagra-discovery-
could-treat-coronavirus-patients)

